# How do I clean a brass head badge?



## Avidslave (Oct 11, 2011)

*How do I clean a brass head badge in original condition, just to clean it?*

Any tips would be very helpful.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Oct 11, 2011)

*How to clean your headbadge*

Hi,
  If there is old paint on it, you can use paint remover safely. Once there is just brass, use #1 or #0 steelwool to get the bulk of the tarnish off,
Then move up to a # 000 or #0000 along with "Mother's" brand Mag Wheel & Metal polish. You can get the steelwool & polish at the hardware store or the polish at the auto store. Work the polish in with the steel wool with a rapid motion.
 You can then use a soft cloth with a bit more polish on it and buff it to an amazing shine. I have restored Badges, emblems and other items for ove 40 years.
 This method will also work on other metals such as aluminum as well.
 Have fun................Wayne


----------



## tony d. (Oct 11, 2011)

*cleaning a head badge*

step one) strip old paint with  paint thiner  step two)  drop badge in viniger or lemon juice till clean    three)lightley polish with "brasso"   step four) degrease   step five) repaint


----------



## Talewinds (Oct 11, 2011)

Let's see some before/after!


----------



## Avidslave (Oct 11, 2011)

I should have clarified that it is in great shape but just tarnished. There is a no paint to remove and the paint that is there, I want to protect while cleaning.


----------

